# NAD: 1996 Matchless Chieftain 1x12



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Truth is, my NAD was really a month ago, but I never got around to posting a thread here, so thought I'd share!

As some of you might remember, I had some issues with my previous main amp, and despite getting it fixed, I kept my eyes open for something new to try.

My last amp was something rather obscure, so this time I wanted something more mainstream/recognizable, with a good track record in regards to quality of sound and workmanship.

I was able to buy this amp *thanks in large part to Captainbrew* who sold it to me via this forum. We had great communication and he was extremely accommodating, and even delivered the amp right to my door while visiting the greater Toronto area on a business trip!

So on to the amp...
The Chieftain is a powerful beast! I really sense the 'big iron' while playing it. 

The EQs make a big difference, and it took me a short while to learn the amp and dial in my tone. Once I got comfortable with the amp and how to dial it in, I fell in love with it. I've played it almost everyday for the past month, and it's been exactly what I was hoping for.

The on board reverb is beautiful, somewhat subtle, and has a character all it's own. My last amp didn't have spring reverb, so it's been nice to have that at my disposal again.

There are definitely a lot of settings to dial in that I personally would likely never use. It's designed to be a very versatile amp, which offers me the opportunity to shape the tone to my personal tastes.

I'm happy to report the amp takes pedals very very well! This was of particular importance to me as I've always been most comfortable using a pedalboard for my dirt and other effects. I was most worries about my two Skinpimp fuzz pedals, because I really loved the way they sounded through my last setup, and was worried it might change with the Chieftain. 

One thing I did learn is that when using dirt in front of the Chieftain it's best to keep 'brilliance' very low or down entirely. As the brilliance approaches noon it brings forward a harsh (and personally undesirable) EQ range. That said, when playing clean the brilliance works beautifully to add 'chime', and will be very useful in other applications. 

After bringing the amp to a few places learned the one downside to the Chieftain: it's really heavy! I did know that when I bought it, but I assumed the 75 or so pounds wouldn't be an issue for a big guy like me. However the truth is, carrying it for more than a minute or two can get quite uncomfortable. So to overcome this, I picked up a good quality, folding, 4-wheel dolly. It takes up very little space in my car and now I can load the amp (and my other gear as well), and I can effortlessly get everything from point A to B. Just this past weekend the dolly saved me from my usual running back and forth to the car, and of course made moving the Chieftain a cinch.

And one last thing, the amp just looks so darn classy, which is a nice perk. The light up nameplate and controls are obviously superfluous, but if nothing else, certainly turn some heads! It's a nice bonus to have an amp that has visual styling to compliment its other more practical attributes. This particular Chieftain has what is typically referred to as the Tuxedo tolex. 

So here I am a month in, and I'm absolutely smitten with my new amp!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Matchless amps are SO good. When I first tried one (a Clubman) I didn't quite know what to make of it, it was so loud, so bright, so uncompressed, but then you hear it it a band mix and it all makes sense. You don't hear much about them anymore, there are so many new boutique makers, but they are still one of the very best. Just wish they weren't so damned heavy. I have a head, and it is just a shade over 50 LBS. FOR A HEAD! I can only imagine what a combo is like. I had Simon at Kingsley make me a 212 cab (greenback and G12H) and its about 15 pounds lighter than the original Matchless 212 (and lighter than the head, lol)


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Cool. A big congrats!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats Tim, nice amp!

Wow, 75 pounds for a 1x12? That's some serious iron!
My Evil Twin is a 2x12 and isn't much more than that, ouch.
Cart definitely needed.

That looks to be in superb condition too and I like that look of the tolex.

Didn't I hear something about the older Matchless being more desirable because of some builder that was there then?
This is what I've heard, so don't shoot me for the comment, please. 8)


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Mark Sampson. He started up the company with Rick Perotta way back when. Honestly, I've played old ones (Sampson era) and new ones, they're all great. Phil Jameson is the guy who really gets his hands dirty in these amps, and he has been with Matchless since the beginning.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification zdogma!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Really great looking amp and I'm sure it's capable of blowing out the windows in most venues. I'm a big fan of chicken head knobs as well. Congratulations.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome amp - congrats!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yep, I'm VERY happy with this amp! The Chieftain is a beautiful piece of equipment top to bottom, front to back!

To Sulpher: Hey Jock, zdogma is right on. By all accounts the current production Matchless amps are everything as good as the Sampson era ones. The only possible perceivable advantage to the early ones is that they may be seen as more collectible in some peoples' eyes, although that's not a concern of mine. One minor personal perk/significance of the specific 1996 build year is that two of my main guitars (strat and tele style guitars) were also built that year. So now, by some strange coincidence, I have a complete 1996 rig!

Also, you're right, it's in great shape! The amp was used in a studio for 15 years before Captainbrew managed to grab it when the studio was closing down a few years back. I'll endevour to keep it that way!

To Intrepid: Oh yeah, this one has some serious power. The neat thing is that I can 'feel' that power, even at lower volumes; I can sense the amp asking for more. It makes the amp feel very 'quick', punchy, and dynamic. Again, I love it!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I love big ultralinear iron for the feel you describe. Quick and dynamic response with lots of harmonic content. Sounds like a great amp you have there.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice score! I can't believe I missed this thread. Years ago I played one at an open blues jam in a club. I was astounded how full and rich it sounded. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks all! 

Yep, this amp just hits everything in the right way for me, I love it!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats on the purchase and being happy with it!


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

You don't see those come up for sale very often, so congrats!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

very nice setup!!! beauty guitar too! congrats on the amp!!!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

doriangrey said:


> very nice setup!!! *beauty guitar too*! congrats on the amp!!!


Thanks! Hard to describe how attached I've become to that guitar; together with the Matchless I'm in heaven!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

When I bought the Chieftain one of the name plate bulbs was already burnt out. I ordered some from Matchless, knowing that replacing them would also offer an opportunity to open up the amp and get some good gut shots.

The PTP wiring is really something amazing to behold, even the pictures don't really capture the way the various components are floating inside the chassis. That said, I took a couple angled shots to hopefully show it a little better:

Three gut shots of my Matchless Chieftain:




























And a shot of the name plate after I replaced the bulbs (that's better!):


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Cool! I love Matchless gut shots, I see yours has the "electrical tape mod" Much better than the "Gob of caulking mod" 

Mine has the tape as well, makes em sound better IMO.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

zdogma said:


> Cool! I love Matchless gut shots, I see yours has the "electrical tape mod" Much better than the "Gob of caulking mod"
> 
> Mine has the tape as well, makes em sound better IMO.


Ha! Until your post I didn't realize some were done differently than others. Just checked out some pics online and now see some were tape, some were gob-of-caulking.

Do you have any more info on this? 
For example: 
Why were some tape and others caulking (figure they'd pick one method and stick to it)? 
Were there different periods when they built one way one vs the other?
Did different people assembling the amps have different preferences on how to do it?
Exactly how much better does the tape sound than the caulking? 

And by the by, happy to meet another Canadian Chieftain owner!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

zdogma said:


> Matchless amps are SO good. When I first tried one (a Clubman) I didn't quite know what to make of it, it was so loud, so bright, so uncompressed, but then you hear it it a band mix and it all makes sense. You don't hear much about them anymore, there are so many new boutique makers, but they are still one of the very best. Just wish they weren't so damned heavy. I have a head, and it is just a shade over 50 LBS. FOR A HEAD! I can only imagine what a combo is like. I had Simon at Kingsley make me a 212 cab (greenback and G12H) and its about 15 pounds lighter than the original Matchless 212 (and lighter than the head, lol)


I find most heads are around 50 poundd. I dont consider that heavy.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

It's the heaviest I have. My dr z is 28 Lbs. All of my others are 25 to 35.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Clean Channel said:


> Ha! Until your post I didn't realize some were done differently than others. Just checked out some pics online and now see some were tape, some were gob-of-caulking.
> 
> Do you have any more info on this?
> For example:
> ...


My current match is a c30 reverb, but the guts are very similar. Honestly, I'm not sure if any 2 are the same. All the c30 amps I've heard sound very much alike, but the guts look different.

The tape or caulking I think keeps the stacked caps from rattling, so no effect on tone, but maybe the tape using builder is just a touch better, lol.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Clean Channel said:


> Why were some tape and others caulking (figure they'd pick one method and *stick to it*)?


Nice pun..I just couldn't resist!!

Some serious wire dressing happening in those gut shots...and the tubular protection on the resistor and cap leads is very impressive ...and functional, IMHO. 

Congrats on the new amp!!

Cheers

Dave


----------

